# Map making software/apps



## Hazleuth (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi all,

I am currently working on some content for DMs Guild and was wondering what a good map making software would be. I'm generally working off of my IPhone so an app or Safari compatiable site would be ideal. 

So so far the only apps I can find are Battle Maps 2 and ye olde map maker. Both seem quite old now with no new updates...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cherno (Aug 20, 2017)

I only use Photoshop or similar products. It gives me the most flexibility and as an added bonus, the things you learn from using it are very useful fpr other projects and might even be applicable in the job environment.


----------



## LordEntrails (Aug 20, 2017)

On an iPhone? I don't know of any ma making apps that would do much on any phone. There is a lengthy discussion on this topic here, it starts several years ago, but is still kept current.


----------



## almeidafreak (Aug 21, 2017)

Isn't there a way to work from a computer? That would broaden your choices a lot


----------



## Adam Hancock (Nov 8, 2017)

For world and regional maps, I've seen beautiful stuff coming from Inkarnate.


----------



## repressdtheatremajor (Nov 9, 2017)

Where do you get your textures and such? That's mostly my trouble


----------



## Blue Phoenix RPG (Dec 8, 2017)

repressdtheatremajor said:


> Where do you get your textures and such? That's mostly my trouble




http://www.texturemate.com/


----------



## Cherno (Dec 8, 2017)

https://www.textures.com/


----------

